# The rate is BS



## Sam amsalem (Aug 5, 2019)

I had the best rate for a while. Then started to drive nights and the city and enough that I answer someone “I am not interested of giving my number” or “I don’t stop at Starbucks unless it’s in the app” and got my rating down in one point per ride. To build this point back took a month of 5 stars.
Uber cancelation, same thing.
They send me 20 min drive with potential premium pickup for 5 min ride so I don’t except those. 5$ ride. So again, that hurt you from Uber pro or so.
Uber is challenging with customers but also with Uber company which shouldn’t be like that. 
I wish that I knew who stand behind this brain of company, customer service ...lol seems like the wrong people.
So now, I don’t care no more. And that’s my advice to you.
Any way you get nothing for that and there 3% on gas will not help no one. 
It’s Not a good company, industry and customers.
Do it for short time, get a job and move on.
After talking to my accounting person, he said: “you are self emploee that’s right but you have no profit”. You are wasting your time by month to month leaving expenses.
So it’s not right. 
I am Thankful for the period time to make income in between but it’s not more then that.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Sam amsalem said:


> (Joined Today at 12:40 AM)
> 
> And that's my advice to you.


OK. Thanks. You seem super intelligent.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Sam amsalem said:


> I had the best rate for a while. Then started to drive nights and the city and enough that I answer someone "I am not interested of giving my number" or "I don't stop at Starbucks unless it's in the app" and got my rating down in one point per ride. To build this point back took a month of 5 stars.
> Uber cancelation, same thing.
> They send me 20 min drive with potential premium pickup for 5 min ride so I don't except those. 5$ ride. So again, that hurt you from Uber pro or so.
> Uber is challenging with customers but also with Uber company which shouldn't be like that.
> ...


Uber drivers Do Not "Earn" Money 
Drivers borrow money against their asset the car.

Once the asset is depleted, game Over


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

Ignatz said:


> Uber drivers Do Not "Earn" Money
> Drivers borrow money against their asset the car.
> 
> Once the asset is depleted, game Over


So true


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Duh!


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Me Tarzan you Sam. Welcome forum!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ignatz said:


> Uber drivers Do Not "Earn" Money
> Drivers borrow money against their asset the car.
> 
> Once the asset is depleted, game Over


Honestly, I have noticed that it seems like you just copy/paste (word for word) what other posters state in other threads on here into threads you are in.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Honestly, I have noticed that it seems like you just copy/paste (word for word) what other posters state in other threads on here into threads you are in.


typing accusations is cheap 'n easy @SinTaxERROR 
What "other" posters?

Is Borrowing against an asset such an individually revolutionary idea 4 U
that u can't comprehend others having the same sentiments?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

My assets have always made money for me. I have never borrowed, or had to borrow against them.


----------



## Matt101980 (Mar 24, 2019)

MoneyMitch said:


> Wow...no PAX rating? That's effed up





Ignatz said:


> Uber drivers Do Not "Earn" Money
> Drivers borrow money against their asset the car.
> 
> Once the asset is depleted, game Over


I don't know why drivers think this way. It doesn't make sense. Think of it like a mechanic. You need tools to do your job, for Uber your car is your tool required to make money. I bought a car specifically for Uber in January for 15k. It will be used for Uber for 2 years and be worth 5k roughly when I'm done with it. Costing 5k a year plus routine maintenance. For a part time job I'm making nearly ten times that. So don't know what car your driving but maybe run the numbers....


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Matt101980 said:


> I don't know why drivers think this way. It doesn't make sense. Think of it like a mechanic. You need tools to do your job, for Uber your car is your tool required to make money. I bought a car specifically for Uber in January for 15k. It will be used for Uber for 2 years and be worth 5k roughly when I'm done with it. Costing 5k a year plus routine maintenance. For a part time job I'm making nearly ten times that. So don't know what car your driving but maybe run the numbers....


How much for a set of tires for a wrench?
Oil change for pliers?
Brake job for vice grips?
Repair of catastrophic vehicle event?
Insurance for ur tools?
Petrol for your hammer?

The aforementioned eat your razor thin driving profits.
Leaving u with nothing but memories

You ain't earnin' you be borrowin'

Just ask this guy..his ride needed repairs he couldn't afford.
No more asset, no more borrowing . No rent money.
Hello street


----------



## Matt101980 (Mar 24, 2019)

Ignatz said:


> How much for a set of tires for a wrench?
> Oil change for pliers?
> Brake job for vice grips?
> Repair of catastrophic vehicle event?
> ...


You keep that mentality and do you. The worlds full of people complaining how it can't be done while *****ing about the people that are doing it. The old tried and true statement "You gotta spend money to make money" I have no debt and don't owe anything to anybody.


----------

